# PSE X-Force For Sale



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35308835&cat=214


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

What are you switching to?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Switched to a 2015 PSE Decree.

This X-Force isn't for sale any more, my 14 year old son decided to take me up on the offer giving his mother his Diamond Infinite Edge, and inheriting the X-Force.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Smart kid!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Absolutely! That bow is only about 5 FPS slower than my decree at the same draw weight. (It was a prototype bow that has all the designs that the new bows are now based on)


----------

